# Wheat free and histamine free



## drive (Aug 11, 2006)

Can someone help me? This is very difficult for me. I am coming from the Netherlands and I am still practising my English.
I have already written on a Dutch forum, but I still don't have a good answer. I hope you can help me.
I just have heard that I don't may have histamine and I also don't may have wheat(products). I know I must go to a dietist, but I must first have a letter of allotment (sorry, I don't know if this is the right word for it) from our family doctor. He is with vacation now.
Can you help me with a list of things which I may have and which I don't may have? (histamine) And I also want to have histamine-free recipes (especially sauces for pasta or rice).
It is not clear for me if I may have eggs or not. I like them very much.
Thank you for your help.


----------



## jonk (Dec 21, 2005)

Histamines are created in foods that have been subjected (purposely or inadvertently) to microbiological processes such as fermentation, spoilage or ripening. They are found in all types of wine, beer, certain fish such as sardines and anchovies (and to a lesser extent tuna and trout), ripened cheeses, hard cured sausages (such as salami or pepperoni), soy sauce, yeast extract (often found in prepsred foods), vinegar and a few vegetable products, including pickled cabbage (sauerkraut), spinach, and tomato ketchup.
Lesser amounts are found in liver, tomatoes, strawberries, oranges, lemons, bananas, walnuts, maybe chocolate
 Concentrations in red wine are generally higher than those in other foods and beverages. Red wine contains 20- to 200-fold more histamine than white wine.
For a more complete table of allowed and unallowed foods on a histamine free diet, go to the excellent website at http://urticaria.thunderworksinc.com/pages/lowhistamine.htm. 
Also look for a reference at your library, such as Wantke F, Gotz M, Jarisch R. The histamine-free diet. Hautarzt 1993.

Though avoiding histamine-containing foods and seeing the results is a good way of checking for histamine intolerance, you might also talk with your doctor about a diamine oxidase assay, a simple clinical test. 

Cooked eggs are generally allowed on a histamine-free diet. 

Note: I am not a medical doctor and this should not be taken as medical advice.


----------



## bandregg (Jun 25, 2003)

JonK, that's just brilliant.

drive, on the wheat-free side of things you'll need to be more cautious than may seem obivous. My wife is wheat intolerant and regularly finds that wheat shows up in everything from Soy Sauce (somewhat obvious) to some kind kinds of licorice (not so obvious). It's also important to note that Modified Corn Starch contains wheat as do a number of less descriptive ingredients found on package labelling. And even then, when out to eat at a very nice restaurant, people still try and serve her foods with wheat in them and say things like, "Well, I talked to pastry and since cake flour has less gluten then AP flour we thought it would be alright."

Keep good watch and good luck.


----------



## drive (Aug 11, 2006)

Thank you for your site. I see that it is different of a Dutch site. There are standing things on it which I may have here and not in the Netherlands.

We don't have histamine-books here in the library.


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

try: www.celiac.com and www.celiac.org http://coeliac.co.uk
should have good links to follow also search for sillyaks support group on yahoo. and watch out for the hidden wheat such as in twizzlers candy!!! and no barley, barley malt, rye, spelt and kamut
kathee


----------



## kaissa63 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello,

You posted about histamine intolerance back in 2005.  You mentioned a diamine oxidase assay from the Doc. 

Do you know of a Doc who will do this?  I think that my little boy has a histamine problem, but I cannot find a Doc who will treat it.

Thanks,

Kaissa


----------

